# Iris



## Grampa Don (Apr 1, 2019)

I hope I'm not being a pest, but I want to share my yellow iris.













It was here when we moved in in 1967.  It's been moved several times but keeps coming back each Spring.  I always look forward to it.

Don


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 2, 2019)

That's really a nice iris. I haven't seen yellow.

We have the blue iris. It's also very old. Moved many times. Very hardy and disease free.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 2, 2019)

What makes you think you're being a pest. At this barren time of year, we need to be reminded of the beauty of nature.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2019)

It's from past years..
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2019)

Beautiful Iris Don, I haven't seen yellow either.  We have a few that come up in front of our house, planted many years ago by the previous owner, they're bluish.  But usually once they come up, they don't last long and soon die off.  They're in a rocked area that gets a lot of sun, and I don't give them any special treatment.

We've been on BLM land and national forest land and have seen wild Irises around, amazing how so many beautiful wild flowers survive with only the nourishment from mother nature.


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 2, 2019)

Nice pix - we have lots of wild yellow iris round here.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 2, 2019)

Beautiful photos. I love to look at other peoples gardens and flowers.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2019)

Beautiful, Don.  Reminds me of Siberian Iris, but I never saw  them in yellow. Not sure....


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks for the comments.

Rosemarie --  I don't want to hog the section with my stuff.  I just bought another camera on Ebay.  The seller said it was just taking up room in his closet.  He was asking $18 and included a 2G memory card and a case.







It looks brand new.  It's 12 year old technology, but the nicest camera I've ever owned, and I've been having a ball with it.  I love the optical finder, the option for full manual control and especially the image stabilization that cancels out my unsteady hand.

Don


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 2, 2019)

The memory card is very handy.  I just plug mine into a slot on my computer and the computer accesses it and allows me to edit and resize.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 3, 2019)

I don't have a card slot on my PC, so I download with a USB cable.  It's fun to play with the image, things I could never do with film, especially in color.  I used to do black and white prints.  I could crop by adjusting the enlarger, control contrast by selecting different papers, and lighten or darken areas during exposure.  But, it was hit or miss and took a lot of time.  And, once you had the print you could only share it by handing it to someone or hanging it on a wall.

Don


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2019)

That’s beautiful !
Paint worthy even.


----------



## Lady (Apr 3, 2019)

Thats a good age for a Iris , and looking very healthy too.


----------



## drifter (Apr 3, 2019)

I had our iris mowed down. Sometime I wish I had not, they were a spot of color in an otherwise dull back yard, but they were in a bad location.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 3, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> I don't have a card slot on my PC, so I download with a USB cable.  It's fun to play with the image, things I could never do with film, especially in color.  I used to do black and white prints.  I could crop by adjusting the enlarger, control contrast by selecting different papers, and lighten or darken areas during exposure.  But, it was hit or miss and took a lot of time.  And, once you had the print you could only share it by handing it to someone or hanging it on a wall.
> 
> Don



I had a darkroom as well and entered contests using 11 x 14 mounted on 16 x 20 .

I still have the negatives and still have some prints.

An antique dealer is interested in buying the prints.  I haven't pursued it yet but I will give it a shot.

These are the iris we have now.  I said they were blue but they are more or less purple.  The original roots are at least 40 years old and they still bloom every spring with hardly any care.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 3, 2019)

Those remind me of some my Mom had.  Very pretty.

I had a little Minolta enlarger that wasn't big enough to do any larger than 5x7.  I made a lot of them, but nothing that would win a contest.

Don


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 3, 2019)

I had the pleasure of winning a local contest and had my picture in the newspaper being presented the winning trophy by a very beautiful lady whose husband the trophy was in memory of.

It was a portrait of my niece who loved having her picture taken.

I specialized (in my own opinion) in night photography.

But I don't know how that works with the new digital cameras because they had to be time exposures on a tripod with a cable release.  Those are great memories.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 3, 2019)

My little camera doesn't have a cable release, but it can take exposures as long as 15 seconds.  I suspect higher end cameras do come with cable control.  Yes, it was fun doing it the hard way.  When something came out good, you felt like you really accomplished something.

Don


----------

